# 100 Houses to Roof. NEED CREWS



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Ive got 100 homes to roof in McAllen, Texas. 35-50 squares per house. Some re-deck and wood shake jobs as well. 6/12, 7/12, 8/12, 10/12, 12/12 pitches. Pm if interested. 

Tie 1 On


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ever worked in Texas ???? All you need to do is pull up to the street corner and load up as many mexican day laborers as you need, find one that speaks good english and pay him a dollar or two more an hour than the rest to keep the others in line and you will have some of the best hardest workers EVER !


----------

